# تخصصنا مؤكولات بحريه فقط ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛من البيت الى البيت ....



## مسوقة26 (19 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته......

أحلا طبخ في البيت عندنااااااااااااا بدون مجامله 

تخصصنا مؤكولات بحريه فقط ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛من البيت الى البيت ....
مجاني


حدد نوع السمك الي تحبه.......



































أختار نوع السمك اللي تحبه











كردوس (شحاديد)











فَرش











شعري











شعري باشخين (شخيلي)











سولي











صافي











شعم











عنفوز











فسكره أو بنت النوخذا











جد​





























قين








كنعد








لدن








ميد 








نيسر








هامور








ينم








جمجام – يميام








الصافي

























بياح









باسي - سلطان ابراهيم









حاسوم









حاقول









حامر









حامر صابغ









خباط – كنعد صغير









جش - ام الحلا 









غلي – جد صغير











ربيب - زريدي 








زبيدي 








سادة








سكل








سمان احمر








حمّرَه








سواد – سبيتي


















































هامور__ محشي الكيلو الواحد _____ 80 ريال ...شامل التوصيل الى باب البيت

عندق ___محشي الكيلو الواحد____ 50 ريال 

سبيط ___محشي الكيلو الواحد ___60 ريال



يوجد عندنااااااااا
المقلي؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛ والمشوي؛؛؛؛؛؛ والمحشي؛؛؛؛؛




على جميع الخضروات والبهارات حسب الطلب وهناك وجبة اسمها { أكلت القراصنه }حلوه حيل ممتازه والله تعجبكم وشرط اذا جربتم أكيد بتطلبو ثاني مره وعاشر مره القراصنه



نوصل الى....

الدمام
الخبر
القطيف
راس تنوره
بقيق
الثقبه
الدانه الدوحه
الراكه
الفيصليه
شاطي نصف القمر









جوال مباشر


0597778528 أبوياسر


0505821174 أبوعلي


0542280076 أبوأحمد 



طبخ على الشرط وتجربه خير برهان 

والله الموفق




www.dooh155.com


----------

